
Usage of content management systems for websites - mustafauysal
https://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/content_management/all
======
jopsen
And how much of that is auto-generated blog-spam?

There are people out there generating wordpress blogs with slightly different
variations on design and text, but almost exclusively the same links. All for
SEO.

Any quantitative analysis of software behind websites is garbage because most
web sites are generated for SEO.

------
ryanlol
30% of http servers on port 80 are not hosting wordpress. Vast amounts of
embedded stuff out there.

The method used to find “websites” is almost designed to return this answer
[https://w3techs.com/technologies](https://w3techs.com/technologies)

~~~
bikitan
They describe their methodology here.

[https://w3techs.com/technologies](https://w3techs.com/technologies)

------
letientai299
Consider that WordPress trending no Google has droped slowly in past 5
years[1]. I really wonder how much does its market share the peak (around
2013-2014). Also, how w3techs know/estimate that there's 50% of websites
that's doens't use a Content Management?

[1]
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=wordpres...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=wordpress,joomla,drupal)

~~~
mlinksva
[https://w3techs.com/technologies/history_overview/content_ma...](https://w3techs.com/technologies/history_overview/content_management/all/y)
says now is the peak so far.

------
originalsimba
Everyone interested in software development should take a really long look at
this. This is unusual. Which is to say, WordPress is a really remarkable
software.

~~~
ronilan
I teach Wordpress Development at a post-secondary school that is design
focused.

Two things make it remarkable in my eyes:

1\. How many tasks Wordpress can perform really well for a non-technical user.

2\. How messy, inconsistent and “complex” it for a developer to build the
tools that serve those tasks.

That 30% of the web is Wordpress, is a testament to whose needs win at the
end...

------
quickthrower2
I thought it was 30% Netflix

~~~
TaylorAlexander
It’s 30% Netflix and 30% Wordpress and 50% Amazon and 40% Google.

~~~
lallysingh
You forgot pornography

